# Akkordgriff



## PinkyPanther

Hallo,
Ich suche eine Übersetzung auf Spanisch für "Akkordgriffe" in der musikalische Bereich. Können sie mir helfen, bitte? <zweite Frage gelöscht> Danke im voraus!!


----------



## Aurin

Creo que se llama "acorde paseo".


----------



## PinkyPanther

Muchas gracias por la respuesta.
Un saludo.


----------



## jester.

Creo que una buena traducción sería digitación.


----------



## Aurin

jester. said:


> Creo que una buena traducción sería digitación.


 

O más exacto: digitación de acordes


----------



## PinkyPanther

¡Eso es!!! ¡Justo!! Muchas gracias, me habéis sido de gran ayuda!
Un saludo


----------

